# CCMSP March 28 meeting



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 15, 2007

Contacts: Ron Olson 517-335-4827 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Citizens Committee for Michigan State Parks to Meet March 28 at the Proud Lake Recreation Area

The Citizens Committee for Michigan State Parks (CCMSP) will meet Wednesday, March 28, at the Proud Lake Recreation Area in the Annex Building, located at 3500 Wixom Rd. in Commerce Township.

The morning will be devoted to subcommittee meetings and a tour of the Proud Lake Recreation Area for committee members.

The regular session begins at 1 p.m. in the Annex Building, with a report from Department of Natural Resources Director Rebecca A. Humphries. The committee also will receive updates on various parks and recreation programs, including access to recreation initiatives, strategic planning, new lodging opportunities, motor vehicle permits and camping reservations, infrastructure and operations funding, performance indicators and various land, policy and legislative issues. The committee will also receive reports from its subcommittees on Fee/Short-Term Finance, Long-Term Finance, Marketing and Interpretation, Programming and Operations, and Stewardship. Public comment will be held at 1:45 p.m.

The committee is an advisory group created by Public Act 392 of 2004 to address issues concerning state parks or recreation areas, including planning for long-term sustainable funding.

Individuals attending the meeting are requested to refrain from using heavily scented personal care products to enhance accessibility for everyone. Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for this meeting should contact the DNR Parks and Recreation Division at 517-335-4827 a minimum of five working days before the meeting to insure accommodations can be arranged.

For more information regarding this meeting, contact the DNR Parks and Recreation Division or visit the CCMSP Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

